# (resolved)Driver needed Audigy SBO160



## Barry88 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have installed a SoundBlaster Audio card into my Windows 2000 computer. The card has on it Audigy and Number SBO160 on it and was built 2001.

For some reason I do not have a driver for it and have searched the internet for one without success. Those downloaded have not matched the card.

Does anyone know what driver will work with this card?

Thanks

Barry


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed Audigy SBO160*

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Have you tried Creative's *auto update*?

Nicholas


----------



## Barry88 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed Audigy SBO160*

I have spent quite some time on the creative site but there is no record of SBo160. I tried a couple of drivers but they did not work. Perhaps I will have to try them "all" in turn. 
Unless there is something special about "auto update". 

I'll give it a go. Thanks for your response

Barry
Australia


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed Audigy SBO160*

AutoUpdate will detect your card and find drivers/updates (I just tested it with my card - Audigy2).


----------



## Barry88 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed Audigy SBO160*

Thanks Eneles.

I did not see the auto facility before.

Clicked on that and driver downloaded.

After adjusting settings here and there it now all works well.

So simple when you know how 

Thanks again

Barry


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed Audigy SBO160*

Good news :smile:


----------



## Korpsaw (Sep 8, 2008)

Barry88 said:


> I have installed a SoundBlaster Audio card into my Windows 2000 computer. The card has on it Audigy and Number SBO160 on it and was built 2001.
> 
> For some reason I do not have a driver for it and have searched the internet for one without success. Those downloaded have not matched the card.
> 
> ...


Hello. I have been using this card as well. I can't seem to find any posts about this. I have verified all connections, updated drivers, changed drivers, KX and so forth..nothing to do. I do not understand. I am currently using an M-Audio card to bypass the filthy static sound coming from this card and/or it's drivers. If I listen to music, the static is hard to detect, but when in game..(i.e: Battlefield 2) static static and pop pop..unreal. totally frustrating. I am using a sound blaster Audigy SB0160. That's all the info I have.


----------

